#    /    = ?
(1,5%       )            ,    .                "  ".      ,     ""            . ,       -         ?

----------


## Elen.ka

> 






> "  ".


 ,        ?

----------


## mvf

.




> 


 .

----------


## Larky

> "  ".


    ?      ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Elen.ka

> ?


 :Good:

----------

:yes:

----------


## Elen.ka

> 



    ? 
  ,          ?

----------


## mvf

,   "". - , -  , - ...
  ...  ,     ?      ?

----------


## Elen.ka

> - , -  ,


  :yes:  ,   ,     , , ,  ,       ....   !!!

----------


## Larky

> 


 -,  ,   ...

----------

** ,         (  -    )    ,      .    .    -      .

----------


## C

> ,     ""            .


  ...      ,           .
            -  .   ""?
         -          .
    ,        ,   -...

----------


## (*_*)

))

----------

,   :     /      ,         ?   , ,   ,          ,     ? (   )      ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


  .     .

----------

,       ,     .          . ?   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Bucom

" ,      ,      ,       ,                    ,      ."
,  .      ,           (        ""  ?). 



> ?


      -  : "   ...()...".   .

----------

.     ,        ,     .      ?

----------

> ,       ,     .          . ?   ?


 
    ,       

   50 

     /      - 50000 ,  
  ,  ,   ,    50000      
        "      "



          ?

      ,

----------


## .

> 


          .    ? 
:   ,

----------

, ..       - :       ( + - +  );        ,      1%.  2008    .

----------


## .

> , ..       - :


      .      ,    .        ,

----------


## yganka

,        ,    

"  ,    .   ". 
     1,5 %   .             ?

----------


## Larky

> 1,5 %   .


 ...    ?

----------


## yganka

,       , .       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## yganka

*Andyko*,

----------

> .    ? 
> :   ,


  ,      ,  -     ?   ?

----------

> ,        ,    
> 
> "  ,    .   ". 
>      1,5 %   .             ?




     ,

----------

> .      ,    .        ,


,    ,  .           .     -. ,      ,   ,     Visa.  ,   40802810...        .

----------


## .

> ,    ,  .


 




> .


        ))




> ,      ,   ,     Visa.


     ,  ,    .

----------


## Larky

> ,   40802810...


  ,   -  ...  :Smilie:       ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 81

> /    = ?


   .       15%.             .           .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 81

> ?

----------


## .

*81*,        ,       ?

----------


## tsoka

6%  ,    /       ,     "   ().  ,  ".  2    .

----------


## Andyko

"   ?"  ?

----------


## tsoka

, . =)

----------

> (1,5%       )            ,    .                "  ".      ,     ""            . ,       -         ?


   .      , .. "        " ().   . 1,5%    .    .

----------


## niura.kan

:Embarrassment:

----------


## niura.kan

> ,       ?


 ,    .      .    .      .    :        76 ? , ,  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larky

> :        76 ? , ,  .


     71 ...  :Smilie:

----------


## niura.kan

> 71 ...


  :
71 51 -  
50 71 -   
70 50 -  / :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## niura.kan

! !!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!11111 :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## niura.kan

> :
> 71 51 -  
> 50 71 -   
> 70 50 -  /


   -

----------

